# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Λυση στο πρόβλημα συμβατοτητας Cisco 83x/87x Και Siemens2 DSLAM's

## Thm@

καλησπερα σε ολους, αν και σχετικα νεος στο φορουμ, βλεπω οτι πολλοι εχουν προβληματα συμβατοτητας Cisco/Seimens2 Dslam's.

Σε μερικες περιπτωσεις εχω δωσει σε καποια παιδια εδω μεσα ενα link με τα IOS που λυνει το προβλημα αυτο σε Cisco Routers σειρες 830 και 870. επειδη δεν ηθελα να παραβιασω κανονες του φορουμ ρωτησα πρωτα εαν μπορω να δωσω το link δημοσια στο φορουμ και αφου πηρα θετικη απαντηση εφτασε η λυση στο προβλημα  :Very Happy: 

1.Για Cisco 876 - IOS Link

2. Για Cisco 836 IOS Link

3. SDM 2.1 Link

4.  SDM 2.2 Link

5. ADSL Modem Firmware ( Εαν δεν θελετε να αλλαξτε IOS )

6. Cisco VPN Client

Σημειωση: Ουτε εγω ουτε το φορυμ δεν φερει ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ για τυχον βλαβες , σας δινω τα link αυτα χωρις να εγγυουμαι οτι θα σας δουλεψει , εγω προσωπικα εχω βαλει και σε τα δυο μοντελα και δουλεψε.

Για οτι απορια εχετε εδω ειμαι  :Smile: 

Παντα φιλικα 

Θοδωρης

----------


## gatoulas

Μπράβο για την προθυμία σου να βοηθήσεις αλλά πρόσεξε ποιές εκδόσεις βάζεις και τι features έχει η κάθε μία. 
Για τον 876 έχεις βάλει το c870-adventerprisek9-mz... που είναι ακριβότερο από αυτό που έρχεται με το router c870-advsecurityk9-mz αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Δε ξέρω κατα πόσο είναι OK αυτό, ή θα μας κυνηγήσουν!

----------


## Thm@

αυτο μου εδωσαν απο την ιδια την Cisco, και απ'οτι μου ειπε ο ανθρωπος εκει αυτη την εκδοση θα δωσουν σε οσους εχουν το προβλημα με τα dslam's. και ο δικος μου ο 876 ( ο νεος ) ηρθε με το IOS που αναφερεις, δουλευε στους Αμπελοκηπους αλλα μολις πηγαμε στο Γαλατσι τον "ηπιαμε με φραουλες" και στον 876 αλλα και στον παλαιοτερο 836, αφου επικοινωνησαμε με την Cisco Hellas την επομενη μερα παρελαβα το CD με courier με τα αρχεια αυτα.

και ξαναλεω εαν οι αρμοδιοι κρινουν οτι θα υπαρξει προβλημα δεν θα διστασω να αφαιρεσω τα links

----------


## gatoulas

Χμμμ... Μάλιστα. Και δωράκια η Cisco.
Με αυτό που σου έδωσαν παίζει και το ISDN  :Whistling:

----------


## Thm@

> Χμμμ... Μάλιστα. Και δωράκια η Cisco.
> Με αυτό που σου έδωσαν παίζει και το ISDN


Και βεβαια  :Wink:

----------


## pentium_vi

Σε εμένα δυστυχώς πάλι δεν συγχρονίζει το ADSL χρειάζεται και το IOS και το firmware από το modem ή δουλεύει μόνο με αναβάθμιση του IOS?

Έχω τον 876W με SDM 2.2a και το IOS που είναι στο link παραπάνω.

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι πέφτω σε DSLAM της ΙΝΤΡΑΚΟΜ

----------


## gatoulas

Μήπως έχεις PSTN γραμμή;

----------


## pentium_vi

> Μήπως έχεις PSTN γραμμή;


 
Οχι φίλε μου. το δοκίμασα και στην δουλειά μου που έχει και εκεί ADSL over ISDN.

Μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω αν μια γραμμή είναι ISDN ή PSTN  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## sdikr

> Οχι φίλε μου. το δοκίμασα και στην δουλειά μου που έχει και εκεί ADSL over ISDN.
> 
> Μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω αν μια γραμμή είναι ISDN ή PSTN


Αν έχεις netmod  τότε είναι isdn ,  ακόμα το αναφέρει στον λογαριασμό του Οτε

----------


## pentium_vi

> Αν έχεις netmod τότε είναι isdn , ακόμα το αναφέρει στον λογαριασμό του Οτε


 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 


Μα ρε παιδιά είπα ότι ξέρω πότε μια γραμμή είναι ISDN και πότε όχι.  :Sad:  


Το θέμα είναι ότι το ρημάδι δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα. Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζω είναι αν χρειάζεται εγκατάσταση εκτώς από το καινούριο IOS και το firmware για το modem. Αν ναι τότε αυτό το firmware πως το εγκαθιστώ?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## sdikr

> Μα ρε παιδιά είπα ότι ξέρω πότε μια γραμμή είναι ISDN και πότε όχι.


sorry  διάβασα το μηνυμά λάθος!  :Crying:

----------


## pentium_vi

> sorry διάβασα το μηνυμά λάθος!


 
No need to be sorry λάθη είμαστε ανθρώπους κάνουμε. Τον πήγα στην Quest και εκει ο router συγχρώνισε με την πρώτη. Θα τρελλαθούμε μου φαίνεται  :Sad:  

Πάντως πάθανε πλάκα που είχα το IOS με τα καλούδια  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thm@

> Μα ρε παιδιά είπα ότι ξέρω πότε μια γραμμή είναι ISDN και πότε όχι.  
> 
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι το ρημάδι δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα. Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζω είναι αν χρειάζεται εγκατάσταση εκτώς από το καινούριο IOS και το firmware για το modem. Αν ναι τότε αυτό το firmware πως το εγκαθιστώ?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


σε μερικους ναι το θελει και το firmware, οτ τροπος ειναι απλος, απλα το κανεις copy στην flash του router σου απο cli : copy tftp: flash: <ονομα αρχειου> write & reload και λογικα θα παιξει  :Wink:

----------


## pentium_vi

θα το δοκιμάσω μόλις μπορέσω. Ευχαριστώ από τώρα. Θα ενημερώσω για την προσπάθεια.  :Smile:

----------


## pentium_vi

Τελικά κατάφερε και συγχρόνισε ο Router σε άλλη γραμμή. Ο ΟΤΕ μας είπε ότι υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα στο DSLAM και θα το διόρθωναν σήμερα. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

Υ.Γ Μια άσχετη ερώτηση. Υπάρχει IOS image για τον 876W που να έχει και Application Firewall επάνω?

----------


## Thm@

> Τελικά κατάφερε και συγχρόνισε ο Router σε άλλη γραμμή. Ο ΟΤΕ μας είπε ότι υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα στο DSLAM και θα το διόρθωναν σήμερα. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.
> 
> Υ.Γ Μια άσχετη ερώτηση. Υπάρχει IOS image για τον 876W που να έχει και Application Firewall επάνω?


λογικα θα υπαρχει αλαα δεν το εχω δυστηχως

----------


## Kserafeim

Για τον 857 τα link κάνουν ? ? ?

----------


## Thm@

οχι , τα IOS ειναι για 876,836 μοντελα δυστηχως, εαν βρω ομως για τα PSTN μοντελα θα τα ανεβασω και αυτα για να εχουμε ενα πληρη αρχειο  :Wink:

----------


## Kserafeim

ναι για να βρούμε μια ακρη τελοσπαντων! :Mad:

----------


## temm

Μπορεί να μου κάποιος πόση RAM χρειάζεται αυτό το προτειόμενο IOS 12.3(11) T5?

----------


## euri

Για Cisco 836 απαιτούνται 48 ΜΒ Memory + 12 MB Flash (για όλα τα feature sets)
Για Cisco 837 απαιτούνται είτε 48/8, είτε 48/12, ανάλογα με το feature set.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πάντως, το συγκεκριμένο IOS έχει αντικατασταθεί από το 12.3(11)T8 λόγω προβλημάτων στο software.

----------


## temm

ακριβώς, αυτό είδα οτι αντικαταστάθηκε απο το 12.3(11)Τ8. Δυστυχώς πρέπει να βρω αλλα 16ΜΒ

----------


## pakis_ch

Εμένα το Cisco ήρθε με c870-adventerprisek9-mz.123-8.YI2.bin.
  Πρέπει να κάνω downgrade για να παίξει?
  ‘Η να κάνω κάτι άλλο?

----------


## euri

> ακριβώς, αυτό είδα οτι αντικαταστάθηκε απο το 12.3(11)Τ8. Δυστυχώς πρέπει να βρω αλλα 16ΜΒ


Άργησα λίγο να το δω, αλλά κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.

Λοιπόν, μπορείς να βρεις στο ebay αρκετά φτηνή DRAM για τους 836/837, γύρω στα $15 με έξοδα αποστολής.  Η flash είναι αρκετά τσουχτερή.

----------


## sergiosp

episis ta 836 pezoun me siemens dslam me c836-k9o3s8y6-mz.123-2.XA.bin opoy pezei kai to isdn backup

----------


## Thm@

> Εμένα το Cisco ήρθε με c870-adventerprisek9-mz.123-8.YI2.bin.
>   Πρέπει να κάνω downgrade για να παίξει?
>   ‘Η να κάνω κάτι άλλο?


παιζει μια χαρα το IOS που εχεις  :Wink:  ειναι το ιδιο που εβαλα εγω στο πρωτο post του θεματος

----------


## pakis_ch

> παιζει μια χαρα το IOS που εχεις  ειναι το ιδιο που εβαλα εγω στο πρωτο post του θεματος


 Καταρχήν μόνο με το IOS που δίνεις «c870-adventerprisek9-mz.123-8.YI1.bin» η με το IOS που έχω «c870-adventerprisek9-mz.123-8.YI2.bin» δεν παίζει με τίποτα.
  Αυτό που έκανα όταν ανέβαζα ένα από τα δυο IOS στην flash είναι να ανεβάσω επίσης και το αρχείο «adsl_alc_20190.bin» που ουσιαστικά αυτό είναι η λύση στο πρόβλημα.
  Δηλαδή με οποιοδήποτε από τα δυο IOS και χωρίς το αρχείο «adsl_alc_20190.bin» δεν παίζει με τίποτα.
  Για να παίξει άρα χρειάζονται 2 αρχεία στην flash το IOS και το «adsl_alc_20190.bin» οπωσδήποτε, ένα reload και πάλι δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα παίξει.
  Ύστερα από αρκετές ώρες δοκιμών, αλλαγών IOS, φορτώματος  και σβησίματος του αρχείου «adsl_alc_20190.bin» και απείρων soft και cold reloads το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι μπορεί και να παίξει. Αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω το μήνυμα παίζει και έχω transfer rate πάνω από 100Kbytes/sec.
  Το θέμα είναι ότι ζορίζεται να συνδεθεί και άμα συνδεθεί δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι έχεις error free σύνδεση.
  Άρα τι κάνουμε για να δούμε ότι έχουμε error free σύνδεση.
  Κάνουμε telnet στο router μας και δίνουμε
*   debug atm errors*
  και
*   terminal monitor*
  Άμα γεμίσει η οθόνη μας μηνύματα είναι κακό.
  ‘Η είμαστε συνδεμένοι και έχουμε δραματικά χαμηλό bandwidth η δεν είμαστε συνδεμένοι. Ένα ping ή traceroute μας λύνει την απορία για το εαν είμαστε συνδεμένοι.
  Καλό είναι όταν ο παραπάνω συνδυασμός εντολών παράγει λάθη να ανοίξουμε ακόμα ένα telnet για να μπορούμε να δίνουμε εντολές.
  Εάν δεν είμαστε συνδεμένοι περιμένουμε να συνδεθούμε.
  Εάν είμαστε συνδεμένοι (και έχουμε λάθη) κάνουμε shutdown to ATM 0 και μετά από λίγο no shutdown για να προσπαθήσει πάλι.
  Άμα σταματήσει να βγάζει λάθη το terminal μας τα καταφέραμε. Αλλιώς συνεχίζουμε μέχρι να σταματήσουν τα λάθη.
  Αυτά για την ώρα.
  Ελπίζω να βγει κάποιο καινούριο adsl_alc_kati.bin για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα οριστικά.

Πάκης

----------


## sergiosp

το ιος που λειτουργεί σίγουρα στον 876 με siemens dslam ειναι c870-advsecurityk9-mz.124-4.T1.bin (δοκιμασμένο σε 2 ρουτέρια)καθως το adsl_alc_20190.bin είναι beta και κανείς δεν μπορεί να πει με σιγουριά τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να βγάλει.

----------


## viron

Dslam siemens .

Σε μοντέλο 876 με c870-adventerprisek9-mz.123-8.YI1.bin σύνδεση σταθερή, VPN έπαιζε , αλλά http σελίδες μόνο από ελλάδα άνοιγαν!!! in.gr, taxisnet.net, naftemporiki.gr και άλλα μια χαρά.
Google.com, news.com, cisco.com τίποτα.

Με αλλαγή σε c870-adventerprisek9-mz.124-4.T1.bin έπαιξαν ολα !!!

Τι γίνεται???

Bύρων.

----------


## lpap

Οπως φαίνεται παρακάτω οι δύο εκδόσεις έχουν πολλές διαφορές.


Με κόκκινο είναι τα features που έχει *αποκλειστικά* η μία έκδοση, και μέ μπλέ τα features που έχει *αποκλειστικά* ή άλλη έκδοση. Υπάρχουν και πολλά άλλα κοινά χαρακτηριστικά που υποστηρίζουν και οι δύο εκδόσεις, και δεν φαίνονται στους παρακάτω πίνακες. 


Image Name (DRAM/Flash): c870-adventerprisek9-mz.12.3-8.YI1 (128/20) 
*Features Unique to This Image*

Embedded Event Manager (EEM) 1.0
Firewall Intrusion Detection (IDS) Signature Enhancements
Inline Power Auto Negotiation
PPPoE over Gigabit Ethernet interface
RBE Client Side Encapsulation with QoS 


Image Name (DRAM/Flash): c870-adventerprisek9-mz.12.4-4.T (128/28) 
*Features Unique to This Image*

AAA CLI Stop Record Enhancement
AAA Resource Accounting
AAL1 CES on AIM-ATM
AES and 3DES Encryption Support for SNMPv3
ARP-Auto Logoff
ATM Cell Loss Priority (CLP) Bit Marking
AutoInstall over Frame Relay-ATM Interworking Connections
BGP Support for Dual AS Configuration for Network AS Migrations
BGP Support for Fast Peering Session Deactivation
BGP Support for IP Prefix Import from Global Table into a VRF Table
BGP Support for Named Extended Community Lists
BGP Support for Next-Hop Address Tracking
BGP Support for Sequenced Entries in Extended Community Lists
Call Admission Control for IKE
Certificate - Authority (CA) Key Rollover
Certificate - Storage Location Specification
Clear IP Traffic CLI
CNS - Frame Relay Zero Touch
Compressed RTP (cRTP) - DSL interfaces
Config Logger Enhancements for EAL4+ Certification
Configurable MAC Address for PPPoE
Default Route on a PPP Virtual Access Interface
DHCP - Static Mapping
Dial-Out DS0 Level Trunk Group
Dynamic DNS Support for Cisco IOS
Easy Secure Device Deployment (Easy SDD) - Phase 4
Easy VPN Remote Web Based Activation
EIGRP MIB
EIGRP Prefix Limit Support
Email Inspection Engine
Embedded Event Manager (EEM) 2.1
Enhanced cRTP for links with high delay, packet loss and reordering
Enhanced Local Management Interface (ELMI)
EzSDD Phase III
Facility Debug Enhancements
Frame Relay
Frame Relay - FRF.5 & FRF.8
Frame Relay 64-bit Counters
Frame Relay FRF.9 Payload Compression
Frame Relay Switched Virtual Circuits (SVC) over ISDN
Granular Protocol Inspection
HTTP Inspection Engine
HTTP Server - Enabling of Applications
IEEE 802.1x Supplicant
Inspection of Router-Generated Traffic
IP SLAs Random Scheduler
IP SLAs Sub-millisecond Accuracy Improvements
IP SLAs VoIP Call Setup (Post Dial Delay) Monitoring
IP Source Locater
IPSec Anti-Replay Window: Expanding and Disabling
IPSec Virtual Tunnel Interface
IPv6 Access Services: DHCPv6 Prefix Delegation
IPv6 Access Services: DHCPv6 Prefix Delegation via AAA
IPv6 Access Services: DHCPv6 Relay Agent
IPv6 Access Services: Stateless DHCPv6
IPv6 ACL Extensions for Mobile IPv6
IPv6 BSR - Configure RP mapping
IPv6 BSR Bi-Dir support
IPv6 BSR Scoped Zone support
IPv6 Default Router Preference
IPv6 IOS Firewall FTP Application Support
IPv6 Multicast: Bootstrap Router (BSR)
IPv6 Source Specific Multicast (SSM) Mapping
L2TP - IPSEC Support for NAT and PAT Windows Clients
Large Scale Dial Out (LSDO) VRF Aware
Local AAA Server
Login Password Retry Lockout
Low Latency Queueing (LLQ)
Memory Traceback Recording
MLPPP Bundling - DSL Interfaces
Mobile IP - Mobile IPv6 Home Agent
MSDP MD5 password authentication
Multicast VPN MIB
NAT - Optimized SIP Media Path with SDP
NetFlow Layer 2 and Security Monitoring Exports
Option to Disable Hardware Crypto Engine Failover to Software Crypto Engine
Persistent Self-Signed Certificates
PKI AAA Authorization Using the Entire Subject Name
Policy Based Routing: Recursive Next Hop
QoS Bandwidth Estimation
Radio Management Aggregation
RADIUS attribute 5 (NAS-Port) format specified on a per-server group level
RADIUS Server per SSID
Re-Enroll Using Existing Certificate
Reverse Route Injection
Reverse SSH Enhancements
RMI CPU Client
Role-Based Access Control CLI commands
Routemap Display Extension
Stream Control Transmission Protocol (SCTP)
TCP Show Extension
Transmit Power Control (TPC)
Transparent IPS
Tunable Tx-Ring buffer-DSL interfaces
Virtual Router Redundancy Protocol (VRRP)
VRRP MD5 Authentication
WebVPN
X.25 Station Type For ISDN D-Channel Interface

----------


## chatasos

> Dslam siemens .
> 
> Σε μοντέλο 876 με c870-adventerprisek9-mz.123-8.YI1.bin σύνδεση σταθερή, VPN έπαιζε , αλλά http σελίδες μόνο από ελλάδα άνοιγαν!!! in.gr, taxisnet.net, naftemporiki.gr και άλλα μια χαρά.
> Google.com, news.com, cisco.com τίποτα.
> 
> Με αλλαγή σε c870-adventerprisek9-mz.124-4.T1.bin έπαιξαν ολα !!!
> 
> Τι γίνεται???
> 
> Bύρων.


Παραείναι περίεργο αυτό που λές....μάλλον κάτι άλλο θα συνέβαινε...

----------


## wintech2003

Στο 12.3(8).ΥΙ1 έχουν παρατηρηθεί πολλά προβλήματα στο κλείδωμα με το DSLAM ακόμα και σε ξένα φορα.

Γενικά προτείνεται η αναβάθμιση σε 12.4

----------


## chatasos

Δεν έχω λόγο να αμφιβάλω γι'αυτό, απλά το θεωρώ παράξενο να λειτουργούν μόνο τα ελληνικά sites λόγω IOS :Thinking:

----------


## wintech2003

Μήπως έτρωγε φρίκες στο να ρ*α*ουτάρει ( :Laughing: ) πακέτα, πέρα απο κάποιον αριθμό hops? Μηπως εκανε καμια μ@μ@κία με τα packets και τους έδινε πολύ μικρό TTL ωστε να μην φτάνουν μέχρι τον προορισμό τους (όταν ηταν εξωτερικό) ενώ λόγω AIX στην Ελλάδα έπαιζε κανονικα?  :Shifty:

----------


## chatasos

Σίγουρα υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα....

Πάντως το "taxisnet.net" παρόλο που παίζει στο εξωτερικό (με περισσότερα hops από το google), δεν είχε πρόβλημα. Εκτός αν ο φίλος εννοούσε taxisnet.gr.

----------


## wintech2003

Μάλλον το .gr εννοει

Χμμ.. αυτό το .net τώρα δεν ειναι ψιλο-μουμια?

Κάτι σαν την φάση με το domains.gr... Αλλα αυτός ειναι τυχερός, δεν έχει την ΕΕΤΤ πάνω απο το κεφάλι του.

Καλη μαϊμουδιά όμως ο τύπος  :Shifty:

----------


## viron

Συγγνώμη , για το  taxisnet.gr εννοούσα.

Και μένα μου πέσαν τα μαλλιά, δεν βγαίνει νόημα  αλλά όπως τα έγραψα συνέβει.

Μάλιστα μετακίνησα το cisco σε αλλη dsl όχι siemens και έπαιζε κανονικά στα πάντα χωρίς καμμία αλλαγή.

Οταν το ξαναπήγα στο siemens dslam, πάλι τα ιδια, άνοιγε μόνο σελίδες με κατάληξη .gr.

Τελικά με το νέο firmware λύθηκε το πρόβλημα.

Βύρων.

----------


## wintech2003

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα (με τα ελληνικά και ξένα site) και σε πελάτη μου με 1Bill 2048, Cisco 1841 και IOS:



```
Router#show ver
ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 12.3(8r)T8, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)

Router uptime is 1 week, 1 day, 1 hour, 32 minutes
System returned to ROM by power-on
System image file is "flash:c1841-ipbase-mz.124-1b.bin"
```

Interface Statistics:

*Spoiler:*







```
Router#show int atm0/0/0
ATM0/0/0 is up, line protocol is up
  Hardware is DSLSAR (with Alcatel ADSL Module)
  MTU 4470 bytes, sub MTU 4470, BW 256 Kbit, DLY 2000 usec,
     reliability 255/255, txload 5/255, rxload 18/255
  Encapsulation ATM, loopback not set
  Encapsulation(s): AAL5  AAL2, PVC mode
  23 maximum active VCs, 256 VCs per VP, 1 current VCCs
  VC Auto Creation Disabled.
  VC idle disconnect time: 300 seconds
  Last input never, output 00:00:00, output hang never
  Last clearing of "show interface" counters never
  Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
  Queueing strategy: Per VC Queueing
  5 minute input rate 19000 bits/sec, 12 packets/sec
  5 minute output rate 6000 bits/sec, 9 packets/sec
     9489827 packets input, 1318625632 bytes, 0 no buffer
     Received 0 broadcasts, 0 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles
     0 input errors, 1 CRC, 0 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 0 abort
     7464070 packets output, 620070108 bytes, 0 underruns
     0 output errors, 0 collisions, 0 interface resets
     0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out
```



```
Router#show int atm0/1/0
ATM0/1/0 is up, line protocol is up
  Hardware is DSLSAR (with Alcatel ADSL Module)
  MTU 4470 bytes, sub MTU 4470, BW 256 Kbit, DLY 2000 usec,
     reliability 255/255, txload 4/255, rxload 18/255
  Encapsulation ATM, loopback not set
  Encapsulation(s): AAL5  AAL2, PVC mode
  23 maximum active VCs, 256 VCs per VP, 1 current VCCs
  VC Auto Creation Disabled.
  VC idle disconnect time: 300 seconds
  Last input never, output 00:00:00, output hang never
  Last clearing of "show interface" counters never
  Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
  Queueing strategy: Per VC Queueing
  5 minute input rate 19000 bits/sec, 10 packets/sec
  5 minute output rate 5000 bits/sec, 10 packets/sec
     9487174 packets input, 1313500804 bytes, 0 no buffer
     Received 0 broadcasts, 0 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles
     0 input errors, 0 CRC, 0 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 0 abort
     7463873 packets output, 620740985 bytes, 0 underruns
     0 output errors, 0 collisions, 0 interface resets
     0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out
```



```
Router#show int Dialer1
Dialer1 is up, line protocol is up (spoofing)
  Hardware is Unknown
  Internet address is xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/32
  MTU 1500 bytes, BW 56 Kbit, DLY 20000 usec,
     reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 255/255
  Encapsulation PPP, loopback not set
  Keepalive set (10 sec)
  DTR is pulsed for 1 seconds on reset
  Interface is bound to Vi4
  Interface is bound to Vi3
  Interface is bound to Vi2
  Last input never, output never, output hang never
  Last clearing of "show interface" counters 1w1d
  Input queue: 0/224/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
  Queueing strategy: weighted fair
  Output queue: 0/1000/64/0 (size/max total/threshold/drops)
     Conversations  0/0/16 (active/max active/max total)
     Reserved Conversations 0/0 (allocated/max allocated)
     Available Bandwidth 42 kilobits/sec
  5 minute input rate 56000 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
  5 minute output rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
     18098416 packets input, 1560944178 bytes
     14837337 packets output, 1298932599 bytes
Bound to:
Virtual-Access4 is up, line protocol is up
  Hardware is Virtual Access interface
  MTU 1500 bytes, BW 512 Kbit, DLY 20000 usec,
     reliability 255/255, txload 3/255, rxload 22/255
  Encapsulation PPP, LCP Open, multilink Open
  Listen: CDPCP
  Open: IPCP
  MLP Bundle vaccess, cloned from Dialer1
  Vaccess status 0x40, loopback not set
  Keepalive set (10 sec)
  DTR is pulsed for 5 seconds on reset
  Time to interface disconnect: idle 00:01:59
  Interface is bound to Di1 (Encapsulation PPP)
  Last input 00:00:00, output never, output hang never
  Last clearing of "show interface" counters 1w1d
  Input queue: 0/224/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 732
  Queueing strategy: weighted fair
  Output queue: 0/1000/64/732 (size/max total/threshold/drops)
     Conversations  0/16/16 (active/max active/max total)
     Reserved Conversations 0/0 (allocated/max allocated)
     Available Bandwidth 384 kilobits/sec
  5 minute input rate 45000 bits/sec, 16 packets/sec
  5 minute output rate 6000 bits/sec, 12 packets/sec
     18098801 packets input, 1561032161 bytes, 0 no buffer
     Received 0 broadcasts, 0 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles
     0 input errors, 0 CRC, 0 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 0 abort
     14837638 packets output, 1298954971 bytes, 0 underruns
     0 output errors, 0 collisions, 0 interface resets
     0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out
     0 carrier transitions
Bound to:
Virtual-Access3 is up, line protocol is up
  Hardware is Virtual Access interface
  MTU 1500 bytes, BW 256 Kbit, DLY 20000 usec,
     reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 11/255
  Encapsulation PPP, LCP Open, multilink Open
  Link is a member of Multilink bundle Virtual-Access4
  PPPoATM vaccess, cloned from Dialer1
  Vaccess status 0x44
  Bound to ATM0/1/0 VCD: 1, VPI: 8, VCI: 35, loopback not set
  Keepalive set (10 sec)
  DTR is pulsed for 5 seconds on reset
  Interface is bound to Di1 (Encapsulation PPP)
  Last input 00:00:00, output never, output hang never
  Last clearing of "show interface" counters 1w1d
  Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
  Queueing strategy: fifo
  Output queue: 0/40 (size/max)
  5 minute input rate 12000 bits/sec, 5 packets/sec
  5 minute output rate 1000 bits/sec, 3 packets/sec
     9487913 packets input, 1313692371 bytes, 0 no buffer
     Received 0 broadcasts, 0 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles
     0 input errors, 0 CRC, 0 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 0 abort
     7464526 packets output, 620746412 bytes, 0 underruns
     0 output errors, 0 collisions, 0 interface resets
     0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out
     0 carrier transitions
Bound to:
Virtual-Access2 is up, line protocol is up
  Hardware is Virtual Access interface
  MTU 1500 bytes, BW 256 Kbit, DLY 20000 usec,
     reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 9/255
  Encapsulation PPP, LCP Open, multilink Open
  Link is a member of Multilink bundle Virtual-Access4
  PPPoATM vaccess, cloned from Dialer1
  Vaccess status 0x44
  Bound to ATM0/0/0 VCD: 1, VPI: 8, VCI: 35, loopback not set
  Keepalive set (10 sec)
  DTR is pulsed for 5 seconds on reset
  Interface is bound to Di1 (Encapsulation PPP)
  Last input 00:00:00, output never, output hang never
  Last clearing of "show interface" counters 1w1d
  Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
  Queueing strategy: fifo
  Output queue: 0/40 (size/max)
  5 minute input rate 11000 bits/sec, 6 packets/sec
  5 minute output rate 2000 bits/sec, 4 packets/sec
     9490391 packets input, 1318741790 bytes, 0 no buffer
     Received 0 broadcasts, 0 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles
     0 input errors, 0 CRC, 0 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 0 abort
     7464548 packets output, 620056018 bytes, 0 underruns
     0 output errors, 0 collisions, 0 interface resets
     0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out
     0 carrier transitions
```






Δοκιμάζω αναβάθμιση σε 12.4 τώρα και βλέπουμε...

----------


## gatoulas

12.4 έχεις ήδη  :What..?:

----------


## wintech2003

> 12.4 έχεις ήδη


Χμμμ... όντως... βλέπεις τι παθαίνει κανεις όταν μπαινει κακοπροαίρετα σε ενα μηχανημα?
Μπήκα και απο πριν ελεγα απο μέσα μου οτι ειναι 12.3 και ετσι δεν κοιταξα καν (ασχετα αν το εκανα copy - paste)  :Razz: 

Βαζω c1841-advipservicesk9-mz.124-5a.bin τώρα.

----------


## gatoulas

advipservices από ipbase
Χμμμ... φυλακή!   :Jailed:

----------


## wintech2003

Δοκιμή κάνω....  :Cool:

----------


## chatasos

Ούτε ένα troubleshooting δεν προλάβαμε να κάνουμε  :Sad:

----------


## wintech2003

ΜΟΛΙΣ πατησα το reload...

Για πες τι να κάνω για troubleshooting?

Να ξαναβάλω το παλιό αμα ειναι....

----------


## wintech2003

Το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει και με το νεο IOS.

Download απο hp.com: ~13KB/sec
Download απο crypto.gr: ~120KB/sec

Φαινεται και στον τρόπο που φορτώνουν τα site του εξωτερικού...

----------


## chatasos

Άρα κατεβάζεις από εξωτερικό, αλλά με μικρή ταχύτητα?

----------


## wintech2003

Ναι... απο την άλλη τα Pings όμως ειναι κανονικα...

----------


## gatoulas

Δοκίμασες με ένα μόνο ATM (όχι multilink);

----------


## wintech2003

Χμμ.. οχι επειδη δεν ειμαι οn-site. Και αν κλεισω το ενα ATM θα πέσει το link και δεν ειμαι σίγουρος αν θα ξανασηκωθεί  :Very Happy:  

Και μετά αντε να τρέχω.

chatasos καμια ιδέα για troubleshooting που έλεγες?

----------


## cprotopapas

> Χμμ.. οχι επειδη δεν ειμαι οn-site. Και αν κλεισω το ενα ATM θα πέσει το link και δεν ειμαι σίγουρος αν θα ξανασηκωθεί  
> 
> Και μετά αντε να τρέχω.
> 
> chatasos καμια ιδέα για troubleshooting που έλεγες?


Μήπως να κάνεις post το running config?

----------


## viron

Δοκίμασε το 12.4.4Τ1, είναι αυτό που δούλεψε σε μάς αν και σε άλλο μοντέλο ρουτερ.

Τι είναι αυτό τόσους μήνες και όλο προβλήματα τα siemens με cisco. Μαλωμένοι είναι? 

Kαι στην Βρετανία τα ίδια τραβάνε http://www.velocityreviews.com/forum...t-to-adsl.html

----------


## chatasos

> chatasos καμια ιδέα για troubleshooting που έλεγες?


Πρόσβαση στον router μπορώ να έχω? :Cool:

----------


## wintech2003

You've got a pm  :Wink:

----------


## perastikos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Κι εγώ με ένα cisco 876 παλεύω τις τελευταίες μέρες και δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα. Έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορα IOS (c870-advsecurityk9-mz.123-8.YI2.bin , c870-adventerprisek9-mz.124-6.T.bin , c870-advsecurityk9-mz.124-4.T1.bin) αλλά δεν συγχρονίζει το ρημάδι! Τα links της πρώτης σελίδας του thread δεν δουλεύουν για να δοκιμάσω το ios που προτείνει ο Thm@ αλλά και το adsl_alc_20190.bin να είχα δεν ξέρω να το περάσω. Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι οι εξής:

1. Υπάρχει τελικά λύση για να συγχρονίσει;
2. Τελικά είναι θέμα IOS ή/και firmware του modem;
3. Σε περίπτωση που είναι το IOS μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει ένα που να δουλεύει; (κι εγώ έχω διάφορα ios, αν κάποιος θέλει βοήθεια σε κάτι)
4. Αν είναι θέμα του adsl modem μπορεί κάποιος να μου το στείλει και οδηγίες πως να το περάσω; (είναι απλά copy την flash και reboot :Wink: 

Ιδού το show run:




```
!
version 12.4
no service pad
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname Router
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
enable secret 5 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
!
no aaa new-model
!
resource policy
!
ip cef
!
!
no ip dhcp use vrf connected
ip dhcp excluded-address 10.10.10.1
!
ip dhcp pool cisco
   network 10.10.10.0 255.255.255.0
   default-router 10.10.10.1 
   domain-name cisco
!
!
no ip domain lookup
ip ddns update method sdm_ddns1
 HTTP
  add http://xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxxx@members.dyndns.org/nic/update?system=dyndns&hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
  remove http://xxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxxx@members.dy...nic/update?sys
!
!
!
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-3373116557
 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-3373116557
 revocation-check none
 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-3373116557
!
!
username xxx privilege 15 secret 5 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
!
! 
!
!
!
!
interface BRI0
 no ip address
 encapsulation hdlc
 shutdown
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 no snmp trap link-status
 pvc 8/35 
  encapsulation aal5mux ppp dialer
  dialer pool-member 1
 !
!
interface FastEthernet0
!
interface FastEthernet1
!
interface FastEthernet2
 shutdown
!
interface FastEthernet3
 shutdown
!
interface Vlan1
 ip address 10.10.10.1 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
!
interface Dialer0
 ip ddns update hostname xxxxxxxxx
 ip ddns update sdm_ddns1
 ip address negotiated
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 ppp chap password 0 xxxxxxxxxx
 ppp pap sent-username xxxxxxxxxxx password 0 xxxxxxxxxxx
!
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
!
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload
!
access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=Vlan1
access-list 1 remark SDM_ACL Category=2
access-list 1 permit 10.10.10.0 0.0.0.255
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
!
!
!
!
control-plane
!
!
line con 0
 login local
 no modem enable
 transport output all
line aux 0
 transport output all
line vty 0 4
 login local
 transport input all
 transport output all
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
!
webvpn context Default_context
 ssl authenticate verify all
 !
 no inservice
!
end



Router#debug atm errors
ATM errors debugging is on
Router#
*Nov 14 15:40:01.935: ATM0: AAL5 rx errors (status = 0C010000)
*Nov 14 15:40:07.267: ATM0: AAL5 rx errors (status = 0C010000)
*Nov 14 15:40:11.123: ATM0: AAL5 rx errors (status = 0C010000)
*Nov 14 15:40:12.855: ATM0: AAL5 rx errors (status = 0C010000)
*Nov 14 15:40:17.131: ATM0: AAL5 rx errors (status = 0C030000)
*Nov 14 15:40:22.151: ATM0: AAL5 rx errors (status = 0C010000)
*Nov 14 15:40:40.967: ATM0 DSL: Defect: LOM
*Nov 14 15:40:43.467: ATM0 DSL: Defect: LOM
*Nov 14 15:40:45.967: ATM0 DSL: Defect: LOM
*Nov 14 15:40:48.467: ATM0 DSL: Defect: LOM
*Nov 14 15:40:49.023: ATM0: AAL5 rx errors (status = 2C070000)
*Nov 14 15:40:50.183: ATM0: AAL5 rx errors (status = 0C030000)
*Nov 14 15:40:50.967: ATM0 DSL: Defect: LOM
*Nov 14 15:40:53.467: ATM0 DSL: Defect: LOM
*Nov 14 15:40:55.967: ATM0 DSL: Defect: LOM
*Nov 14 15:40:56.411: ATM0: AAL5 rx errors (status = 0C030000)
*Nov 14 15:40:58.467: ATM0 DSL: Defect: LOM
*Nov 14 15:41:00.967: ATM0 DSL: Defect: LOM
*Nov 14 15:41:00.967: DSL: Defect: LCDf: retraining
*Nov 14 15:41:04.411: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface Virtual-Access2, changed state to down
*Nov 14 15:41:04.411: %DIALER-6-UNBIND: Interface Vi2 unbound from profile Di0
*Nov 14 15:41:05.411: %LINEPROTO-5-UPDOWN: Line protocol on Interface Virtual-Access2, changed state to down
*Nov 14 15:41:05.467: %LINK-3-UPDOWN: Interface ATM0, changed state to down
*Nov 14 15:41:06.467: %LINEPROTO-5-UPDOWN: Line protocol on Interface ATM0, changed state to down


Router#debug atm events
ATM events debugging is on
Router#
*Nov 14 15:45:08.643: DSL(ATM0): 1: Modem state = 0x9
*Nov 14 15:45:11.143: DSL(ATM0): 2: Modem state = 0x10
*Nov 14 15:45:13.643: DSL(ATM0): 3: Modem state = 0x10
*Nov 14 15:45:13.823: DSL: Received response: 0x22
*Nov 14 15:45:13.823: DSL: Open failed: Error in early non-CRC message or in first CRC-covered message -- retry
ing
*Nov 14 15:45:13.823: sleep 5 seconds
*Nov 14 15:45:18.827: DSL: Send ADSL_OPEN command.
*Nov 14 15:45:18.827: DSL(ATM0): Using subfunction 0x0
*Nov 14 15:45:18.827: LOCAL:Max noise margin for power cutoff 31
*Nov 14 15:45:18.827: DSL(ATM0): Sent extended command 0x3
*Nov 14 15:45:21.327: DSL(ATM0): 1: Modem state = 0x9
*Nov 14 15:45:23.827: DSL(ATM0): 2: Modem state = 0x10
*Nov 14 15:45:26.327: DSL(ATM0): 3: Modem state = 0x10
*Nov 14 15:45:28.827: DSL(ATM0): 4: Modem state = 0x10
*Nov 14 15:45:30.579: DSL: Received response: 0x22
*Nov 14 15:45:30.579: DSL: Open failed: Error in early non-CRC message or in first CRC-covered message -- retry
ing
*Nov 14 15:45:30.579: sleep 5 seconds
*Nov 14 15:45:35.579: DSL: Send ADSL_OPEN command.
*Nov 14 15:45:35.579: DSL(ATM0): Using subfunction 0x0
*Nov 14 15:45:35.579: LOCAL:Max noise margin for power cutoff 31
*Nov 14 15:45:35.579: DSL(ATM0): Sent extended command 0x3
*Nov 14 15:45:38.079: DSL(ATM0): 1: Modem state = 0x9
*Nov 14 15:45:40.579: DSL(ATM0): 2: Modem state = 0x10
*Nov 14 15:45:43.079: DSL(ATM0): 3: Modem state = 0x10
*Nov 14 15:45:45.579: DSL(ATM0): 4: Modem state = 0x10
*Nov 14 15:45:47.335: DSL: Received response: 0x22
*Nov 14 15:45:47.335: DSL: Open failed: Error in early non-CRC message or in first CRC-covered message -- retry
ing
```

Υ.Γ. Με βγαλμένο το καλώδιο του isdn εμφανίζει Modem state = 0x8 (που μου φαίνεται φυσιολογικό)
Επίσης να πώ οτι ο router καμιά φορά(συνήθως μια) συγχρονίζει. αλλά δεν ξεσυγχρονίζει και δεν ξανασυγχρονίζει μετα....
Κάθε ιδέα/βοήθεια παράπάνω απο ευπρόσδεκτη.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Frontier

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα στην παρέα,

Ένας φίλος μου έδωσε έναν Cisco Router 836 (δωρεάν), τον οποίο θέλω να βάλω πάνω στη γραμμή μου για χρήση με την Tellas. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο router δεν συνδέεται με τίποτα.

Χρησιμοποιώντας το σειριακό καλώδιο, βλέπω ότι όταν ξεκινά σταματά σε ένα ROM monitor και τέρμα. Λογικά θα πρέπει να έχει γίνει κάποιο corruption στο IOS, σωστά;

Αν μπορεί κάποιος με PM να με βοηθήσει, θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα παιδιά, διότι είμαι στο τσακ να τον πετάξω στα σκουπίδια  :Sad: 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## harrygr

> Αν μπορεί κάποιος με PM να με βοηθήσει, θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα παιδιά, διότι είμαι στο τσακ να τον πετάξω στα σκουπίδια


Πέτα τον.. πέτα τον... και μετά όμως κάνε ένα ποστ εδώ που τον πέταξες... ξέρεις... οδό, αριθμό, πόλη και τα σχετικά.

Πάντως έχεις δίκιο. Μάλλον χτύπησε κάτι/κάπου.

Μπάμπης

----------


## Thm@

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> Κι εγώ με ένα cisco 876 παλεύω τις τελευταίες μέρες και δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα. Έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορα IOS (c870-advsecurityk9-mz.123-8.YI2.bin , c870-adventerprisek9-mz.124-6.T.bin , c870-advsecurityk9-mz.124-4.T1.bin) αλλά δεν συγχρονίζει το ρημάδι! Τα links της πρώτης σελίδας του thread δεν δουλεύουν για να δοκιμάσω το ios που προτείνει ο Thm@ αλλά και το adsl_alc_20190.bin να είχα δεν ξέρω να το περάσω. Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι οι εξής:
> 
> 1. Υπάρχει τελικά λύση για να συγχρονίσει;
> 2. Τελικά είναι θέμα IOS ή/και firmware του modem;
> 3. Σε περίπτωση που είναι το IOS μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει ένα που να δουλεύει; (κι εγώ έχω διάφορα ios, αν κάποιος θέλει βοήθεια σε κάτι)
> 4. Αν είναι θέμα του adsl modem μπορεί κάποιος να μου το στείλει και οδηγίες πως να το περάσω; (είναι απλά copy την flash και reboot


τα αρχεια  ειναι εδω

το adsl_alc_20190.bin το αντιγραφεις στην flash ( χωρις να κανεις overwrite ) ενα write + reload και λογικα εισαι ΟΚ

----------


## Thm@

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα στην παρέα,
> 
> Ένας φίλος μου έδωσε έναν Cisco Router 836 (δωρεάν), τον οποίο θέλω να βάλω πάνω στη γραμμή μου για χρήση με την Tellas. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο router δεν συνδέεται με τίποτα.
> 
> Χρησιμοποιώντας το σειριακό καλώδιο, βλέπω ότι όταν ξεκινά σταματά σε ένα ROM monitor και τέρμα. Λογικά θα πρέπει να έχει γίνει κάποιο corruption στο IOS, σωστά;
> 
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος με PM να με βοηθήσει, θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα παιδιά, διότι είμαι στο τσακ να τον πετάξω στα σκουπίδια 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


δεν τον πετας προς τα εδω;;;;  :Whistle:

----------


## gatoulas

Μάλλον δεν έχεις IOS πάνω ή ο router δε bootάρει από αυτό.
Πάντως αν βαριέσαι να ασχοληθείς βλέπω υπάρχουμε πολλοί καλοθελητές να τον φιλοξενήσουμε  :Whistle:  

Κάνε ένα dir να δείς αν υπάρχει IOS image, ειδάλλως πρέπει να κατεβάσεις ένα IOS στη flash. Η διαδικασία είναι απλή και κάπου εδώ υπάρχει και ένα link για ένα image. Η διαδικασία είναι απλή και περιγράφεται πολύ αναλυτικά στο Cisco.com

----------


## wintech2003

Αν και παλιό το θέμα, αλλα μιας και μιλάμε για IOS και Cisco... 

Έχει καταλήξει κανεις σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο IOS που να παιζει καλά με PPP Multilink σε 2 x 1024 απο FORTHnet?

Οποιο 1Bill 2048 και αν έχω στήσει έχει ενα κάρο προβλήματα  :Sad: 

Ειτε fragmented packets απο το multilink, ειτε τρελο αριθμό CRC errors στα Interfaces.

Οι καλωδιώσεις πάντα ελεγμένες και ξαναπερασμένες απο την αρχή απο το καφαο...

Για την ώρα σε ενα setup που αντιμετωπίζω σοβαρό πρόβλημα παιζει με 12.4.1a

Θα δοκιμάσω κανα πιο καινουργιο, αλλα θα ήθελα και το input κάποιου που έχει κάνει πετυχημένα στησίματα σε Cisco 1841.

----------


## gatoulas

12.4.1c σε 1841, 12.3(8)Τ σε 2650, 12.4.3c σε 2811 που μπορώ να δώ τώρα, δεν αντιμετωπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα ούτε βλέπω κάτι περίεργο.

----------


## wintech2003

Θα δοκιμάσω 12.4.1c σε εναν 1841 τώρα να δώ...

Ρε γμτ, ΠΟΛΥ CRC error...... μιλάμε για ~10000 CRC errors σε διάστημα 2 ημερών (απο τότε που εκανα clear counters)

Μηπως δεν ειναι σε μενα το πρόβλημα και θέλουν κανα reset οι πορτες στο άκρο του ΟΤΕ?

----------


## gatoulas

Ίσως. Εγώ έχω maximum περίπου 2000 στο ένα ATM. Σε άλλα από 0-100. Και ο πιο πρόσφατος router έχει κανα μήνα (βαριέμαι να δω uptime τώρα  :Embarassed:  )
aal5mux ε;

----------


## wintech2003

Αναβαθμίστηκε σήμερα και το 2048 (2 x 1024) έγινε 2 x 2048.



```
Router#show dsl int atm0/0/0
ATM0/0/0
Alcatel 20166/20174 chipset information
                ATU-R (DS)                      ATU-C (US)
Modem Status:    Showtime (DMTDSL_SHOWTIME)
DSL Mode:        ITU G.992.1 (G.DMT) Annex B
ITU STD NUM:     0x01                            0x1
Vendor ID:       'ALCB'                          'IFTN'
Vendor Specific: 0x0000                          0x318A
Vendor Country:  0x00                            0xB5
Capacity Used:   98%                             48%
Noise Margin:     8.0 dB                         21.0 dB
Output Power:    18.0 dBm                        10.0 dBm
Attenuation:     54.0 dB                         31.5 dB
Defect Status:   None                            None
Last Fail Code:  None
Selftest Result: 0x00
Subfunction:     0xD0 (UR2)
Interrupts:      77149 (0 spurious)
PHY Access Err:  0
Activations:     38
LED Status:      ON
LED On Time:     100
LED Off Time:    100
Init FW:         embedded
Operation FW:    embedded
SW Version:      13.101
FW Version:      0xC166

                 Interleave             Fast    Interleave              Fast
Speed (kbps):          2048                0           256                 0
Cells:                18998                0         56834                 0
Reed-Solomon EC:       5647                0             0                 0
CRC Errors:               0                0             0                 0
Header Errors:            0                0             0                 0
Bit Errors:               0                0
BER Valid sec:            0                0
BER Invalid sec:          0                0
```



```
Router#show dsl int atm0/1/0
ATM0/1/0
Alcatel 20166/20174 chipset information
                ATU-R (DS)                      ATU-C (US)
Modem Status:    Showtime (DMTDSL_SHOWTIME)
DSL Mode:        ITU G.992.1 (G.DMT) Annex B
ITU STD NUM:     0x01                            0x1
Vendor ID:       'ALCB'                          'IFTN'
Vendor Specific: 0x0000                          0x318A
Vendor Country:  0x00                            0xB5
Capacity Used:   90%                             48%
Noise Margin:     8.5 dB                         20.0 dB
Output Power:    18.0 dBm                        10.0 dBm
Attenuation:     54.0 dB                         31.5 dB
Defect Status:   None                            None
Last Fail Code:  None
Selftest Result: 0x00
Subfunction:     0xD0 (UR2)
Interrupts:      77265 (0 spurious)
PHY Access Err:  0
Activations:     56
LED Status:      ON
LED On Time:     100
LED Off Time:    100
Init FW:         embedded
Operation FW:    embedded
SW Version:      13.101
FW Version:      0xC166

                 Interleave             Fast    Interleave              Fast
Speed (kbps):          2048                0           256                 0
Cells:                32023                0         85620                 0
Reed-Solomon EC:        206                0             0                 0
CRC Errors:               0                0             0                 0
Header Errors:            0                0             0                 0
Bit Errors:               0                0
BER Valid sec:            0                0
BER Invalid sec:          0                0
```

----------


## chatasos

```
Router#show dsl int atm0/0/0
ATM0/0/0
Alcatel 20166/20174 chipset information
                ATU-R (DS)                      ATU-C (US)
Vendor ID:       'ALCB'                          'IFTN'
Capacity Used:   98%                             48%

                 Interleave             Fast    Interleave              Fast
Speed (kbps):          2048                0           256                 0

Router#show dsl int atm0/1/0
ATM0/1/0
Alcatel 20166/20174 chipset information
                ATU-R (DS)                      ATU-C (US)
Vendor ID:       'ALCB'                          'IFTN'
Capacity Used:   90%                             48%

                 Interleave             Fast    Interleave              Fast
Speed (kbps):          2048                0           256                 0
```

Infineon? Interleave? 98%? :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## wintech2003

Πως μεταφράζεται αυτο?  :Razz: 

Hmm.. το interleave το θυμάμαι απο την Vivodi αν δεν κανω λάθος έτσι?



Off Topic



Οντως στο σπιτι η γραμμή δείχνει Fast...



```
router#show dsl int atm0
                ATU-R (DS)                      ATU-C (US)
Modem Status:    Showtime (DMTDSL_SHOWTIME)
DSL Mode:        ITU G.992.1 (G.DMT)
ITU STD NUM:     0x01                            0x01
Vendor ID:       'ALCB'                          'TSTC'
Vendor Specific: 0x0000                          0x0002
Vendor Country:  0x00                            0xB5
Capacity Used:    7%                             25%
Noise Margin:    43.0 dB                         31.0 dB
Output Power:     8.0 dBm                        10.0 dBm
Attenuation:      8.0 dB                          4.0 dB
Defect Status:   None                            None
Last Fail Code:  None
Selftest Result: 0x00
Subfunction:     0x15
Interrupts:      646 (1 spurious)
Activations:     1
Init FW:         embedded
Operartion FW:   embedded
SW Version:      3.9.220
FW Version:      0x1A04

                 Interleave             Fast    Interleave              Fast
Speed (kbps):             0              448             0               160
```





Τώρα αυτό που ειναι 1Bill (για το 2048 παραπανω εννοω) σημαινει οτι πρέπει να επικοινωνήσω γραπτώς με e-mail με τον ISP μου?  :Whistle:  

Infineon = Siemens DSLAM?

Επίσης ξαφνικά απο την πρηγουμενη Δευτερα ειδα μια μεγάλη αυξηση (μονιμη, οχι peak) στα pings απο μισθωμένα προς ADSL...
_(μαζί με μια αυξηση 2-3ms στο Χαλκίδα - Αθηνα)_  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## chatasos

Interleave = σταθερότερη γραμμή, μεγαλύτερο latency (ψάξε στο forum :Wink:  )
Infineon = siemens
Για το 1bill, περίμενε μέχρι τα μέσα Σεπτέμβρη όπως λέει στην ανακοίνωση ο isp σου :Whistle:  
Για τα pings, ένα traceroute θα σου λύσει την απορία...

Σύνολο = με το ζόρι είσαι στα 2 Mbps/γραμμή  :Cool:

----------


## wintech2003

Τελικά πιστευω οτι η αυξηση κατα 60ms στην ADSL γραμμή έγινε λόγω αλλαγής σε Interleave.

Το θέμα ειναι οτι αυτές οι 2 1024αρες (τώρα 2048) ειναι αυτές που έλεγα οτι είχαν πολλά CRC errors παλιά.. και συνεχίζουν να τα εχουν και τώρα που γύρισε σε interleave. 

Επίσης έχουν σχετικά υψηλό attenuation οι γραμμες.....

Για παράδειγμα με clear counters πριν απο 2 ώρες έχει ηδη μαζεψει ~2000 CRC errors... και φαντασου οτι ειναι με interleave που όπως λες κανει σταθερότερη τη γραμμή.



```
Router#show int atm0/0/0
ATM0/0/0 is up, line protocol is up
  Hardware is DSLSAR (with Alcatel ADSL Module)
  MTU 4470 bytes, sub MTU 4470, BW 256 Kbit, DLY 2000 usec,
     reliability 255/255, txload 9/255, rxload 13/255
  Encapsulation ATM, loopback not set
  Encapsulation(s): AAL5  AAL2, PVC mode
  23 maximum active VCs, 256 VCs per VP, 1 current VCCs
  VC Auto Creation Disabled.
  VC idle disconnect time: 300 seconds
  Last input never, output 00:00:00, output hang never
  Last clearing of "show interface" counters 02:27:11
  Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
  Queueing strategy: Per VC Queueing
  5 minute input rate 14000 bits/sec, 12 packets/sec
  5 minute output rate 10000 bits/sec, 17 packets/sec
     74989 packets input, 37642780 bytes, 0 no buffer
     Received 0 broadcasts, 0 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles
     0 input errors, 1098 CRC, 0 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 0 abort
     69534 packets output, 5001986 bytes, 0 underruns
     19 output errors, 0 collisions, 7 interface resets
     0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out
```



```
Router#show int atm0/1/0
ATM0/1/0 is up, line protocol is up
  Hardware is DSLSAR (with Alcatel ADSL Module)
  MTU 4470 bytes, sub MTU 4470, BW 256 Kbit, DLY 2000 usec,
     reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 1/255
  Encapsulation ATM, loopback not set
  Encapsulation(s): AAL5  AAL2, PVC mode
  23 maximum active VCs, 256 VCs per VP, 1 current VCCs
  VC Auto Creation Disabled.
  VC idle disconnect time: 300 seconds
  Last input never, output 00:00:30, output hang never
  Last clearing of "show interface" counters 02:28:08
  Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 12
  Queueing strategy: Per VC Queueing
  5 minute input rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
  5 minute output rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
     70710 packets input, 36177811 bytes, 0 no buffer
     Received 0 broadcasts, 0 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles
     0 input errors, 2685 CRC, 0 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 0 abort
     66657 packets output, 4773387 bytes, 0 underruns
     21 output errors, 0 collisions, 7 interface resets
     0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out
```

----------


## wintech2003

Στον ίδιο χώρο υπάρχει γραμμή απο πακέτο ΟΤΕnet (over POTS) που έγινε και αυτη 2048 και ειναι σε Fast, και έχει ΠΟΛΥ μικρότερο Attenuation (κοντα στο 23dB) με αποτέλεσμα να παιζει αψογα και να μην έχει καθολου CRC errors.

Οντως το σημείο ειναι αρκετά μακρια απο τον ΟΤΕ (~ 4-5 χλμ και λογικά παιζει στο οριο) αλλα δικαιολογείται τόση διαφορά στο attenuation σε σχέση με το τις άλλες γραμμές που ειναι over ISDN?

Μηπως σε μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις παιζουν καλύτερα τα over POTS modems?

----------


## chatasos

> Μηπως σε μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις παιζουν καλύτερα τα over POTS modems?


Η εώς τώρα εμπειρία αυτό έχει δείξει...

----------


## wintech2003

Lol

----------


## gatoulas

> Μηπως σε μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις παιζουν καλύτερα τα over POTS modems?


Μεγαλύτερο εύρος αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## wintech2003

Διοτι στον ίδιο χώρο (πάλι κοντα 3-4 km απο ΟΤΕ) υπάρχει ADSL over POTS modem (Speedtouch) με τα εξης στατιστικά:



```
Output Power (dBm) up/down = 12.0 / 17.5  
Attenuation (dB) up/down = 26.5 / 44.0  
Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 29.0 / 18.0  
Vendor Id (local/remote) = ALCB / IFTN
```

Και το οποίο παιζει στα 2048/256 μια χαρα...

Θα δοκιμάσω τώρα αυτη τη POTS γραμμή με ενα αντίστοιχο ADSL WIC να δω...

----------


## Metalkhan

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Το συγκεκριμένο thread αναφέρεται στο πρόβλημα με τα Siemens2 DSLAMs, εγώ όμως είχα πρόβλημα με τα Siemens3 DSLAMs. Μιας και δεν έχω βρει τίποτε μέχρι τώρα σε αναζητήσεις μου στην κατηγορία των cisco για πρόβλημα με Siemens3 DSLAMs, το ποστάρω εδώ.

Συγκεκριμένα σε 836 με IOS το c836-k9o3s8y6-mz.123-11.T9 (advance enterprise), ενω συγχρονίζει σε Siemens2 DSLAMs, δεν κάνει το ίδιο σε Siemens3. Η λύση βρίσκεται στο συνημμένο αρχείο adsl_alc_firmware.zip το οποίο περιέχει το adsl_alc_firmware.bin. Αυτό απλά το κάνετε upload στην flash του router σας και μετά reload.

Σημείωση: Ούτε εγώ ούτε το φόρουμ φέρει ΕΥΘΥΝΗ για τυχόν βλάβες, σας δίνω το αρχείο αυτό χωρίς να εγγυούμαι οτι θα σας δουλέψει. Εγώ προσωπικά το έχω βάλει και στα δύο μοντέλα και δούλεψε. Αναφορικά, το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο το πήρα από τον provider που μας παρέχει τα cisco routers.

Το ιστορικό του προβλήματος απλά για να βλέπουμε τα χάλια: 
Στα Χανιά τον Οκτώβρη κάηκε ένα Siemens2 DSLAM και από τότε ο πελάτης στον οποίο έχω εγκαταστήσει τον 836 δουλεύει μέσω της ISDN backup. Ο ΟΤΕ αντικατέστησε το καμμένο Siemens2 με Siemens3. O router όπως καταλαβαίνετε συνέχισε να δουλεύει μέσω ISDN και ο πελάτης να βλέπει τον λογαριασμό του και να τρελαίνεται. Εννοείται πως είχαμε δηλώσει την βλάβη στο 121 από τότε που είχε καεί το Siemens2, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ έκλεισε την βλάβη μόλις αντικατέστησε το DSLAM, χωρίς να μας ειδοποιήσει. Όταν αναφέραμε στον ΟΤΕ ότι το πρόβλημά με την ADSL δεν είχε λυθεί μας έστειλαν τεχνικό ο οποίος έλεγξε την γραμμή και μας είπε ότι είναι ok. Κλείνουν και πάλι την βλάβη. Παίρνουμε τον 836 και τον ρίχνουμε σε ξένη ΑDSL γραμμή, και συγχρονίζει. Παίρνουμε έναν Zyxel και τον ρίχνουμε στην δική μας ADSL, και αυτός ξερός, δεν συγχρονίζει. Μιλάω με τους τεχνικούς των ADSL γραμμών της Κρήτης (Ηράκλειο) τους λέω ότι troubleshooting έχω κάνει και προσπαθώ να τους κάνω να παραδεχτούν ότι κάτι έχουν αλλάξει εκείνοι. Δεν παραδέχονται τίποτε και μου λένε ότι το μόνο που μπορούν να κάνουν είναι να στείλουν τεχνικό και πάλι με router για να διαπιστώσουν αν συγχρονίζει ή όχι. Έρχεται ο τεχνικός με έναν Tellindus, ο οποίος συγχρονίζει. Πριν φύγει όμως, κατόπιν κατοχικής ανακρίσεως μας αποκαλύπτει τι έχει συμβεί με τα DSLAM. Ξαναμιλάω με το Ηράκλειο και η απάντηση των τεχνικών είναι ότι από την στιγμή που ο router τους συγχρόνισε δεν είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα και να αλλάξουμε τον router μας, ούτε σε άλλο DSLAM μπορουν να μας ρίξουν γιατί για αυτούς το θέμα έχει λύξει.
Και καλά εγώ, τεχνικός είμαι σε μια εταιρία που τους router τους παίρνει με τους κουβάδες, ένας ιδιώτης που έχει πάρει cisco και τον έχει χρυσοπληρώσει, τι κάνει σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Αυτά με τον πΟΤΕ!

----------


## Tempelis

Γενικά και εγώ είχα προβήματα με ένα cisco 836 και τόσο καιρό δουλέυα με ένα zyxel. Me to firmware auto εφτιαξαν τα disconnect  άλλα είδα καποιες αλλαγές: το line attenuation 35db πήγε στα 45db! Το zyxel αναφέρει 35db.


αφησα το cisco ενα βράδυ για να δω πως τα παέι με αυτό το firmware και το πρωί είδα πως δεν είχε κανει reconnects, αλλά προσεξα κατι δεν υπηρχε traffic.. κοιτάω στο syslog και το τελευταίο μύνημα ελεγε:

%LINEPROTO-5-UPDOWN: Line protocol on Interface Virtual-Access2, changed state to down

επειδή δεν γνωρίζω, Τί είναι το  Virtual-Access2? και γιατί δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε πάλι?

Ο μόνος τρόπος για να κάνω το router να λειτουργήσει ειναι reset

Το πρόβλημα είνα λόγω ρυθμήσεων? ασύμβατότητα DSLAM? ή κάτι αλλό?

----------


## Metalkhan

> Γενικά και εγώ είχα προβήματα με ένα cisco 836 και τόσο καιρό δουλέυα με ένα zyxel. Me to firmware auto εφτιαξαν τα disconnect  άλλα είδα καποιες αλλαγές: το line attenuation 35db πήγε στα 45db! Το zyxel αναφέρει 35db.
> 
> 
> αφησα το cisco ενα βράδυ για να δω πως τα παέι με αυτό το firmware και το πρωί είδα πως δεν είχε κανει reconnects, αλλά προσεξα κατι δεν υπηρχε traffic.. κοιτάω στο syslog και το τελευταίο μύνημα ελεγε:
> 
> %LINEPROTO-5-UPDOWN: Line protocol on Interface Virtual-Access2, changed state to down
> 
> επειδή δεν γνωρίζω, Τί είναι το  Virtual-Access2? και γιατί δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε πάλι?
> 
> ...


Έχω την εντύπωση πως ακόμα και αν έχεις static IP address από τον ISP σου, αυτός κάνει refresh την IP σου (δίνοντάς την ίδια) όπως θα έκανε και αν είχες dynamic (για να σου δώσει νέα IP). Το Virtual-Access2 είναι ένα λογικό interface το οποίο δένεται στο (bound to) dialer interface σου όταν το dialer ολοκληρώσει το ppp authentication. Έχοντας αυτά τα δύο υπόψη, πιστεύω πως όταν ο provider κάνει το refresh της IP, το interface virtual-access2 πρέπει να γίνει unbound, και να ξαναγίνει authentication για να γίνει ξανά bound. Αυτό θα το πετύχεις ενεργοποιόντας την εντολή ppp timeout ncp:



> * ppp timeout ncp* 
> 
>   To set a time limit for the successful negotiation of at least one network layer protocol after a PPP connection is established, use the *ppp timeout ncp* command in interface configuration mode. To reset the default condition, use the *no* form of this command. 
> *ppp timeout* *ncp*_seconds_ 
> *no ppp timeout* *ncp* 
> * Syntax Description*
> 
>  
> _seconds_ 
> ...

----------


## karavagos

Φίλε Μιχάλη, η εντολή που αναφέρεις απλά ορίζει πόσο μπορεί να περιμένει το PPP από την στιγμή που ενεργοποιήθηκε το NCP (LCP,NCP είναι "στάδια" του PPP negotiation), προκειμένου να ενεργοποιηθεί κάποιο άλλο πρωτόκολλο πάνω από αυτό. Στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων το NCP ακουλουθεί το IPCP (IP Control Protocol).

Οπότε δεν βλέπω να έχει κάποια σχέση με το log του φίλου.

Το ότι έπεσε το virtual-access δείχνει απλά ότι κόπηκε η PPP σύνδεση, όχι όμως η γραμμή (θα έβγαζε και log για το ATM τότε).
Και λόγοι για να κοπεί η PPP σύνδεση υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί...

----------

